# Accidents will happen (Peeing the bed) :S



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

So after a month of having Billa my boyfriend and I decided to take him into our bedroom and let him roam on our bed. We made an enclosure using our bodies and pillows and he was always in arms reach. We have had Billa for a month now and socialize with him for at least an hour every night by taking him out of him cage and allowing him to play on our couch with us. We never had any problems of messes or anything like that. He is so well behaved.

Well, last night on our bed little Billa peed and pooped. Should we have provided a litter tray for accidents such as this? Should we always be prepared for these events? He has never peed during socializing before which is why I was partially shocked. How do we teach him that peeing not in his litter box/wheel/cage is bad? Or do we just let him go with it? For the most part he is litter trained. When he is in his cage he only goes on his wheel or on the paper towel under his wheel and like I said, he has never peed outside of his cage before.

I just didn't really know how to handle the situation in terms of handling my hedgie (I obviously knew how to handle it with the bed, lol). Are there signs when he is going to urinate? Our bedding is dark and he was obviously staying still-ish to pee but I thought maybe he was having "boy time" so I thought it would be best to leave him alone. Only after when he moved did I see the wet spot. I really like having him on our bed with us. It is more comfortable for my boyfriend and I (rather than being on the hard floor) and our bedroom provides dimmer lighting that our living room (Billa absolutely HATES any source of light and will stop at nothing to hide when the lights are on). Should we give up having him on our bed with us? We aren't going to have bonding time there for a while to see if it was a one time only thing or if he is going to make a habit of it. 

Any advice or input would be appreciated.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Hee hee... My thought is just to keep hedgie off the bed.

Yes, there are signs... lifting the tail. But you won't always be fast enough to do anything about it when you see it go up. 

If you really want hedgie on your bed, you could get one of those baby changing sheets that doesn't let urine soak through and put that down first.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd continue to use the bed but put an old blanket or comforter down first so if there are accidents it's no big deal. Try putting his litter box out with you. 

Often when they have to go they will get wiggly and squirmy if you are holding them. When running around, watch for the tail to go up and usually they will slightly spread their back legs. 

It may be a one time or occasional thing but it's best to always be prepared.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley is the same he only very occasionally goes outside the cage and rarely when being held. He is more likely to relieve himself out side the cage, at night and especially if he's been away from his cage for longer than a few hours.


----------

